# racing front control arm bushing option



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Bruce posted this link on the E30 M3 SIG list today, thought some of you might be interested. Frankly I like the look of this idea better than most anything else I've seen, but don't have any direct experience with them (yet  ) :

http://www.treehouseracing.com/


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

oops, meant to post this in the Z Series area :angel:


----------

